# I Know You Hate Noobs...but I need help!



## FLYING BONES (Oct 13, 2015)

***UPDATE***
Pretty much decided to build a bike...help me with parts choices...here's the rough draft:

Deity Cryptkeeper V3
Fox 831 100 34
Deity Topsoil Bars
Deity Locust Stem
Deity Compound Pedals
Carson Leh Seat
Carson Leh Grips
Deity Pyston Post
Deity Vendetta 3 Cranks
Deity Armada BB
Deity VTI Hollow Spindle
Deity Termite Sprocket
Deity Cinch Clamp
Wheelset Undecided

there's a new pump track near home and I want to play there...but I want a DJ bike NOW to enjoy it.

I've been scouring craigslist looking for a good deal on a solid used bike, but I don't hardly know what to look for. I would be very appreciative of any help that one or many of you could provide.

Here are the options as I see them in order:

1. Find a very nice used bike anywhere in Northern, CA for a great price and be done with this.

2. Go to my local shop and build the Deity that I really want from the ground up. I think this will cost north of $2.5k

3. Buy a beater


----------



## The Sagebrush Slug (Jan 12, 2004)

If it's strictly for the pump track, buy a "beater" and enjoy it. 

Or maybe buy two, one 26" beater and one 20" or 24".


----------



## FLYING BONES (Oct 13, 2015)

The Sagebrush Slug said:


> If it's strictly for the pump track, buy a "beater" and enjoy it.
> 
> Or maybe buy two, one 26" beater and one 20" or 24".


I have a good 20", its just brakeless. But I like the way you think.

What's your recommendation on min quality for a beater? Used but new looking 2014 P.26 for $450?


----------



## The Sagebrush Slug (Jan 12, 2004)

FLYING BONES said:


> What's your recommendation on min quality for a beater? Used but new looking 2014 P.26 for $450?


I'm not a DJ but that's probably good if you want to do both DJ and PT.

You don't need the front fork on the pump track, so I went with an older rigid Kona Shonky for just a touch less than that in good condition with disk setup.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

FLYING BONES said:


> I have a good 20", its just brakeless. But I like the way you think.
> 
> What's your recommendation on min quality for a beater? Used but new looking 2014 P.26 for $450?


2010 black market riot dj

https://fresno.craigslist.org/bik/5254523500.html

Specialized p series

kona stuff dj/freeride


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

rigid beater, 26" or 24" based on your height. Get the beater, have fun, keep an eye out for the magical f-ing unicorn, sell the beater.


----------



## FLYING BONES (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm 5'9" 175

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bik/5262015208.html
Is the Jackal worthy?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## FLYING BONES (Oct 13, 2015)

watts888 said:


> rigid beater, 26" or 24" based on your height. Get the beater, have fun, keep an eye out for the magical f-ing unicorn, sell the beater.


My magical unicorn would be all deity with some Fox 831's...probably only $2500

Is the Jackal worthy?
http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bik/5262015208.html

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## FLYING BONES (Oct 13, 2015)

Dup


----------



## FLYING BONES (Oct 13, 2015)

Dup


----------



## FLYING BONES (Oct 13, 2015)

Dup


----------



## The Sagebrush Slug (Jan 12, 2004)

FLYING BONES said:


> 5'9" 170...24 or 26?


I'm 6'0" and 190 and have no problems on my pump track on a 24" cruiser.

OTOH, I know people your size who can't seem to get that to work.

The timing's different on the shorter bikes, and again between the rigid and suspension.

So unless the local pump track is tight, I'd go with 26".

But my track is tight, and I prefer the 24" when I'm feeling dialed.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

FLYING BONES said:


> I'm 5'9" 175
> 
> http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/bik/5262015208.html
> Is the Jackal worthy?
> ...


Yes, definitely. Didn't know you wanted to spend that much, though!?


----------



## FLYING BONES (Oct 13, 2015)

cmc4130 said:


> Yes, definitely. Didn't know you wanted to spend that much, though!?


I'll spend what I need to spend...might be able to get a good price on that bike.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## FLYING BONES (Oct 13, 2015)

I have this stupid desire to build this:
Deity Cryptkeeper V3
Fox 831 100 34
Deity Topsoil Bars
Deity Locust Stem
Deity Compound Pedals
Carson Leh Seat
Carson Leh Grips
Deity Pyston Post
Deity Vendetta 3 Cranks
Deity Armada BB
Deity VTI Hollow Spindle
Deity Termite Sprocket
Deity Cinch Clamp
Wheelset Undecided


----------



## FLYING BONES (Oct 13, 2015)

Looking for some feedback on this build???


----------



## chugachjed (May 20, 2010)

Just fu&@&$ do it! Do It!


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

FLYING BONES said:


> Looking for some feedback on this build???


The Deity Locust stem appears to be for dual crown forks.

Deity Locust DM Stem


----------



## FLYING BONES (Oct 13, 2015)

cmc4130 said:


> The Deity Locust stem appears to be for dual crown forks.
> 
> Deity Locust DM Stem


Youre correct.
My old boss at the bike shop helped pick it all out...should be rad.
Cryptkeeper
Fox 36 831 100mm tapered
Deity zink bar 
Deity Phantom stem
XT Brake
Halo rims
Halo/NS hubs ( I'll have to correct this later)
Halo tires
Brooks saddle 
Deity cranks
Deity VTi spindle
Deity Compound pedal
Deity Spanish bb
Odi ruffian grips
Shadow conspiracy chain/sprocket
And ya...that's about it I guess

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

FLYING BONES said:


> Youre correct.
> My old boss at the bike shop helped pick it all out...should be rad.
> Cryptkeeper
> Fox 36 831 100mm tapered
> ...


 . . . a Brooks saddle??

They're nice for commuters, vintage, road, etc. but on a DJ bike?


----------



## FLYING BONES (Oct 13, 2015)

cmc4130 said:


> Brooks saddle??


Yup! Changing it up a bit. It'll be cool, just maybe not for everyone.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Also, a FOX fork sounds like overkill for a "noob."  But, it's your money! 

You started this thread talking about "good deal on a solid used bike," but now you're building a custom Cadillac.

Not hatin', just sayin'....


----------



## FLYING BONES (Oct 13, 2015)

cmc4130 said:


> Also, a FOX fork sounds like overkill for a "noob." But, it's your money! You started this thread talking about "good deal on a solid used bike," but now you're building a custom new Cadillac.


Fosho!
It got stupid quick.
You like it or no?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

You could get a Manitou Circus Expert for $360 versus $700 (normally $1000) for the FOX. And the Circus is a very well respected fork, with the same weight as the FOX.

Manitou Circus Expert Forks - 20mm 2015 | Chain Reaction Cycles

Fox 34 831 100 CTD Fit 26" Fork 2015 > Components > Forks & Suspension > Suspension Forks | Jenson USA

And, if you're trying to go all out, you might as well get a small-batch made-in-the-USA frame. Like STANDARD 26" DJ Frame - shopstandardbyke Or Black Market Edit1 Home









- The OFFICIAL Blk Mrkt thread - post your blkmrkt here! - Page 475 - Pinkbike Forum


----------



## FLYING BONES (Oct 13, 2015)

cmc4130 said:


> You could get a Manitou Circus Expert for $360 versus $700 (normally $1000) for the FOX. And the Circus is a very well respected fork, with the same weight as the FOX.
> 
> Manitou Circus Expert Forks - 20mm 2015 | Chain Reaction Cycles
> 
> Fox 34 831 100 CTD Fit 26" Fork 2015 > Components > Forks & Suspension > Suspension Forks | Jenson USA


Is that logic? I haven't used that since the community college class! The new 36 is even more $$$ than the 34.
Haha. 
It really morphed into just build something awesome and love it.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## skinnybeans (Jun 12, 2009)

I know how that goes! I did the same thing a couple of years ago. Bought a liquid feedback v2 frame because they looked awesome and there are not many bmx frames with good geo for tall guys. Built it up over a year or so. By the end of it I didnt want to think about how much all the parts had cost me! It's my first bmx, all my other bikes are roadie or XC mtb. I do love it though and it should last through the apocalypse.

enjoy your new steed!


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

skinnybeans said:


> I know how that goes! I did the same thing a couple of years ago. Bought a liquid feedback v2 frame because they looked awesome and there are not many bmx frames with good geo for tall guys. Built it up over a year or so. By the end of it I didnt want to think about how much all the parts had cost me! It's my first bmx, all my other bikes are roadie or XC mtb. I do love it though and it should last through the apocalypse.
> 
> enjoy your new steed!


that's a bike to be proud of too. with some pretty cool internet history, if I might say so myself. heh! (i have a Liquid v1).


----------



## skinnybeans (Jun 12, 2009)

cmc4130 said:


> that's a bike to be proud of too. with some pretty cool internet history, if I might say so myself. heh! (i have a Liquid v1).


All the internet talk was how I got onto it. I read though the thread where the idea of creating the frame started, and all of the different input that was given from riders. I thought it was awesome to see something start from that and become reality. I've seen your user name around in few of those places!

I was actually interested in the frame not long after the v1 sold out, so was super stoked when talk of v2 started!

My brother got an atlas which is similar geo, but a little smaller and feels slightly cramped to me. It also cost him less than half what my liquid did but I don't regret it one bit!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

